

Trigonometry? No Way: These Teens Would Rather Toss a Ball - amichail
http://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/athletes.html

======
Alex3917
I never understood how geeks who claim to value freedom and civil liberties
could also go back to CTY year after year. As someone who actually did the
summer math program (once), CTY is a lot like living in a fascist country, but
without the good food.

~~~
rms
I did a 5 week summer academic program at Penn State the summer before my
senior year of high school. The rules were fascist (no touching people of the
opposite sex) but we managed to get around all the rules, the RAs were cool,
and living in such an intense closed social group was so much fun that it was
all worth it.

------
s_baar
Nice.

